# Driving licence exchange



## Nelya.fraser (Sep 9, 2018)

I have a bit of nightmare of exchanging my UAE driving licence to Portuguese one. Docs was submitted 2 July 2017. Then IMT asked letter from UAE authorities (confirmation that original license they took is legitimate), saying that electronic one is acceptable. Then officially asked this letter to be verified by various authorities incl. embassy. Done and submitted. After each submission I get promised that all is fine and license will be issued. Now got a letter saying that have to pay another 30 euro and pass driving test as I submitted paper not within 90 days ( within 185 days). Is this new rule? Never told me anything about driving test when submitted. I already driving in Portugal for a last year based on paper IMT gave me. Anyone could shed a light and share their experience? Thank you.


----------



## AndyCY (May 8, 2017)

Could anyone share please what is the waiting time lately for exchange an EU driver license to a local one?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Paperwork taken in in September resulted in a licence in December this year. This was an EU exchange. Apparently they only have one staff member in .faro dealing with these!


----------

